# Bericht beim ORF über Jamba



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2005)

Der ORF berichtet unter 
http://help.orf.at/?story=2279
über die Problematik von Jamba "Abos" und Minderjährigen.


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2005)

Der ORF schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin teilte uns Jamba auch noch mit: "Zudem werden bei Minderjährigkeit oder Fehlbestellungen die Geldbeträge diskussionslos von uns zurück gebucht und erstattet."



Das ist doch mal ne klare Aussage. Ob es das auch schwarz auf weiß von Jamba gibt?


----------



## A John (29 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der ORF berichtet unter
> http://help.orf.at/?story=2279
> über die Problematik von Jamba "Abos" und Minderjährigen.


Mal eine Grundsatzfrage an die Juristen:
Wenn man etwas via Handy bestellt: Gilt da nicht das Fernabsatzgesetz?
Ware, (warum nicht auch Logos und Klingelnervtöter?), zurückschicken und das Geschäft ist erledigt?

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt da nicht das Fernabsatzgesetz?


Das gibts ja seit geraumer Zeit nimmer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Januar 2005)

Ist das in Deutschland eigentlich ähnlich deutlich geregelt wie beispielsweise in UK?
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8977


----------



## User Nr 2528 (29 Januar 2005)

eine grundsätzliche Frage ist für mich, ob Jamba angesichts der aus mehreren Gründen schlecht zu lesenden Vertragsbedingungen unter den nervenden Werbeeinblendungen sich überhaupt auf das Zustandkommen eines Vertrages berufen kann.

Meine Augen sind noch gut, aber so sehr ich mich auch bemühe - lesen kann man den eng geschriebenen Text häufig gar nicht oder nur in Teilen. Die Einblendungen sind zu kurz, die Schrift zu klein und das nervige Gewimmel und Gedudel lenkt viel zu sehr vom Studium der Vertragsbedingungen ab.


Meiner Meinung nach kann man so kein Vertragsverhältnis begründen.


----------



## A John (31 Januar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooops.  
Ein interessanter Beitrag zu Kinder und Klingelton-Abos im law blog von RA Vetter:
*Geld zurück von Jamba & Co.*

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

*Bericht bei "Die Presse" zum gleichen Thema*

Inzwischen berichtet auch die Zeitung "Die Presse" über dieses Thema.

http://www.diepresse.com/Artikel.aspx?channel=e&ressort=r&id=463177


----------

